# Alsace



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Off to France as always in September.Thinking of going to Alsace area as not having been in past.visiting Soissons to see friends on way.Any suggestion as what to visit and where to stay would be appreciated.Got two weeks away so not in hurry!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well worth a visit, lovely countryside, wine areas, etc..

Kayserberg is a must, try to get across the Rhine as well

I'm sure you'll get loads of suggestions..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't miss the Stork breeding centre at Hunawihr. You might well see one of the colony of Grande Hamsters of Alsace.

If you like strong cheese then try some Munster. Put a good lock on the fridge door first as it is prone to try and break out.

The Albert Schweitzer Museum at Kayserburg is well worth a visit and a proportion of your (small) entrance fee goes towards the hospital at Lamborene. Good aire to overnight on the outskirts of the village too.

G


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We will be in Ribeauville the first weekend in September for the annual pipers celebration. It is a great weekend not to be missed if you are in that area. The water fountain in the square turns into a free flowing wine fountain and the procession is something to behold. We are going with my brother who has a caravan so we have to go into the site but the aire is nearer to the town and cheaper,


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We love the area - as well as places already suggested, try Riquewihr (better in the morning, before coach parties descend!), Colmar and Eguisheim.

It's a very good area for France Passion.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This is a useful site - www.campingalsace.com

and my favourite place is www.obernai.fr which always leads to a stay at the camping municipal

If you do go to Obernai, there are trains to Strasbourg etc and a FREE minibus from the campsite to Obernai centre - about a 20 minute walk otherwise.

Russell


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We too love the area. Masevaux is a lovely town, good market and lovely little campsite (ASCI accepted).
Good wild camping spot at the summit of Ballon d'Alsace.
Very good cycling and walking area. 
Eguisheim is a must stop village although campsite is not the best.
The Route de Vin Alsace is worth doing, easily driven in a day unless you stop at the Caves!!!!

It is an area to take life slowly in as there are so many hidden out of the way spots to enjoy.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Echo what everyone else says, in addition a visit to the lake at Gerardmer is worthwhile then take the D417 over the Col de la Schluct. At the top you can stay overnight in the carpark, then continue down the other side or branch left on the D61 Route des Cretes, a road that is closed in winter and becomes a cross country ski trail to Lac Blanc.
And don't forget to pop over the border and have a quick peek at Germany, Freiburg is nice and there is an excellent stellplatz there. Just east of Strasbourg across the Rhine is a lovely stellplatz at Kehl, you can walk or cycle across the suspension bridge into Strasbourg.

Don't forget the database for places to stay in the area including most mentioned in this thread...

>Alsace Stoppovers<

>Western Germany stoppovers

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another well worth a look is the Haut-Koenigbourg castle clearly seen from the E25 opposite Selestat when approaching Colmar. Good campsite at Kaysersberg with excellent local walks. I agree that Riquewihr is a dream which is why it gets so crowded.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies.like the idea of the water fountain turning to wine!!


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We were there last September / October see 
www.harrysafari.com


----------

